# cold start clinking noise



## sj-02-325Cic (Mar 14, 2002)

Hello Friends,

First time using this forum after I heard lots of good thoughts from people in bimmer.org ( roadfly ) where I hang out with the same nick ( after purchasing the 02 325 Cic black/gray ).

Have posted the same in that board as well. Just trying to get maximum input on this issue before calling the dealer.

Its a 325 engine. Always garaged. So temperatures don't go below 50degrees in the mornings, for the car at least . 
The start is normal, RPM touches about 1100 and then a few seconds later falls to 900ish and finally goes to 600ish. Never stalls or anything. If i keep my windows rolled up, I hear nothing other than the regular warm up engine sound. But if I roll my window down or stand out and listen, I can easily make out a low clinking noise that comes somewhere toward the top of the engine ( I felt so after opening the hood ). It sounds like a sound that comes when you drag a cat-bell on the road. Like an old fan whose bearings have dried. Might be coming from the intake manifold or the valves, I don't have a clue. 
No such noise if its not a cold start. I am not sure if this sound was there from the beginning. It has got about 2500 miles now. 

The oil level is perfect, its BMW Synthetic ( Castrol Syntec ). 
Always used Chevron Premium. Inside garage,temerature hovers around 50F. 
What could it be ? Anyone else has this ? The only way I can get the dealer to listen to it is if I keep the car there overnight and then start in the morning. I thought I could get some views and perhaps read some experiences of others here before I visit the dealership. 

thank you for your time 
San Jose, CA


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

It may just be valvetrain noise, but I can't be sure obviously. Have the dealer check it out and let us know what you find.

Also the incremental RPM drop you see is completely normal; that's the engine warming up.


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

*i have the sam e noise.*

Tensioner/pulley replaced twice(part# :11-28-1-427-252)(belt tensioner) whats going ON?/ I have a 2002 325ci,1,800mi,,Only on 1st start UP in the morning i get this rattle from engine- Then goes away after 6min,,1st time dealer replaced tensioner pulley=noise was gone...after 2 hundred miles rattle was back(same rattle)....2nd trip to the dealer///"oh we put a defective pulley in"=replaced pulley again///=rattle was fixed for another 3 hundred miles,,RATTLE IS BACK NOW----,whats going on 
are these pulleys made in TJ?....or my master bmw tech is doing something wrong?> installation damage? 
ANY BMWTECHS HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS PULLEY? THANKS,


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

more info>?http://www.beemerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1763


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

sj-02-325Cic,, Please take it into you dealer and leave overnight,,,
They will hear in the morning ,,,and fix,, AND PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT THEY SAY IT IS,,,maybe my dealer in san diego(cunningham bmw) is wrong about the part..?

thanks,








http://www.cunninghambmw.com/


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I hear the same thing. I'm thinking it's just normal valvetrain noise. The performance of the engine does not seem to be impacted in any way. 

You can try taking it to your local dealer. But for things like this, they tend to think you're just being neurotic. I swear they'll take the car, park it out back, then call you the next day to pick it up, telling you they had "several technicians road test and evaulate the issue, and found the engine to be within spec". 

I've gotten MUCH better feedback and assistance from the BMWCCA Technical Advisors. Look in an issue of the Roundel for one in your area. If you don't have an issue, BMWCCA has a website. These guys are really experts, and many work in independent specialist shops. Of course they don't do warranty work - but could be the cure if you've tried everything else.


----------



## sj-02-325Cic (Mar 14, 2002)

325Ci~2, thanks for the feedbacks. Also, I bet whatever Geomax said, most dealers are going to do that. 
But I have a few points up my sleeve now to point to them.

Just read a similar feedback from the roadfly.com E46 board by a someone named Harry. That guy has changed 2 main belt tensioners to remove the squealing noise.
325Ci~2 even has a part# that might be causing the issue.

I will definitely pay a visit to the dealer and find out.

thanks guys


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

hey sj-02-325Cic


can you post that form link from roadfly?
thanks.


----------



## sj-02-325Cic (Mar 14, 2002)

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=483432

I guess you have already gotten to it in the roadfly board. Sorry I took time to reply. Scheduled next week for the dealer visit.
Seems like it is truly zeroed in for the pully doing that squealing sound.

I am thinking of opening up that plastic that covers that area in the mornings and start the car and find out for sure myself. Just the observation to pin point.

I will update you if I do it.

good luck


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

I just talked to SHANE at BMW san diego-- ,,,He will be looking into this problem on my 02 325ci,,,-- I will get to the bottem of thisl,.


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

sj-02-325Cic 

DID YOU GET YOUR CAR TO THE DEALER?...BRA`:bigpimp:


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

cars in service - 3 times in 3 months- :bawling: not bad huh!
all for a cold start rattle.. for $40k.. ?><

new beem- ps- not mine!


----------



## bdietz (Jan 8, 2002)

2002 325Ci, same problem. It goes away pretty quickly, but definitely isn't right. Seems like it gets worse with age. The pulley idea sounds possible. :tsk:


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

I just got my car back yesterday!! for the 3rd time- from my dealer(cunningham bmw el cajon)- This time the tech and i agreed he will replace idle pulley+tensioners both-pulley plus belts,,,and jee guess what no more ratle in the morning-- at least for now !!:angel:


----------

